# How do you pronounce MUFE?



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 12, 2014)

We all know that it stands for makeup forever, but what do you call it for short? My friends and I usually call it MUFE (pronounced moofie) but I know some people call it M.U.F.E


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jun 12, 2014)

I usually just say 'Make up For ever' if I'm speaking about it out loud and only type MUFE online or to abbreviate lol it's not that long or difficult to pronounce like some other say French brands that I'd avoid butchering with my pronunciation or accent hehe.   That's just me though...


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 12, 2014)

When I read posts online I just say (in my head) the individual letters. If I were talking about it with someone I'd just call it by its full name.


----------



## xShine (Oct 29, 2015)

I say it out completely but if I read the word MUFE online, I pronounce is M-YOU-F


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 30, 2015)

I never pronounce the acronym as a word, I say each individual letter... But this only ever happens in my head.  I say the full company's name out loud.


----------

